# Introducing Dogs to family members



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

I have 2 dogs, a 2 YOM GSD (intact) and a 3 YOM Doberman (neutered), I will be moving to a new house in about 2 weeks where 4 of my family members own houses in the same neighborhood.


My dogs are nothing but nice when I take them anywhere, but are very territorial about the house. I have not had any of my family members over where I am currently living, but that will surely change when we move.


My questions is, whats the best way get my dogs familiar with my family so when they come over our new home I don't have to worry about my dogs thinking they are strangers? My family only has experience with small dogs and I don't want them to be afraid of my 90lb boys.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Best thing is to make sure your dogs know them outside the home, and know you say they are 'ok' humans. Then they should be ok inside the home.

I'm sure you've been a responsible dog owner and done all the necessary socialization and training to have great representatives of our breed. So with a meeting outside the home and your leadership, your dogs should follow your lead and know everything is ok.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the OP may have not trained and socialized at home a lot.
i would take it slow on the family introductions. i would have
one family at a time meet my dog. i would let them meet outside
on neutral ground and then take a walk together. on the first
meet i wouldn't bring them home. i would let them meet several
times on neutral ground before bringing them home. when we reached the point where the family member is coming to the house after the neutral meeting i would make the visits short. i would increase the time
of the visits slowly. on the walks i would have the family member
give my dog a few treats and rubs. once the family member is inside
i wouldn't let them play with the dogs toys for a while.



ArkAngel said:


> I have 2 dogs, a 2 YOM GSD (intact) and a 3 YOM Doberman (neutered), I will be moving to a new house in about 2 weeks where 4 of my family members own houses in the same neighborhood.
> 
> 
> >>>> My dogs are nothing but nice when I take them anywhere, but are very territorial about the house.<<<<
> ...





MaggieRoseLee said:


> Best thing is to make sure your dogs know them outside the home, and know you say they are 'ok' humans. Then they should be ok inside the home.
> 
> >>>> I'm sure you've been a responsible dog owner and done all the necessary socialization and training to have great representatives of our breed. <<<<
> 
> So with a meeting outside the home and your leadership, your dogs should follow your lead and know everything is ok.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I agree that meeting on neutral territory would be a good idea. I think it would be good for the people who may be a little intimidated large dogs barking at them,and the dogs will have a chance to actually come home with them.


----------

